# Stepping down



## Henry (Mar 3, 2010)

It might not come as a large shock, but I wanted to make an official announcement that I am stepping down as an Admin and Moderator for ENWorld.

*SHOCK!* GASP!* *AWE!* 

I've had a fantastic time here since Russ asked me, almost EIGHT years ago now, if was interested in helping about the place as a moderator. (Anyone remember the Book of Vile Darkness debacle? Dinkledog and I sure do!) 

Time went on, we needed another Administrator for the site, I gladly offered, and lo and behold, five years later (FIVE YEARS! Wow!) this site is still kicking, still going strong, survived its share of edition wars, fan sites coming and going, cummunities shifting, and hopefully it will continue to for another decade and beyond -- as long as we play this crazy hobby known as role-playing games, this site will hopefully continue on with the support of the fans of the game.

Times have changed for me -- dramatically, with job changes, life changes, address changes, and everything else, and I just have not had time to devote to doing the kind of job that being a good moderator and admin of this site takes. Over a year has passed now, and life is going pretty well -- but it means that spare time is smaller and smaller. In truth, I kind of like Eric Noah's example -- I'd like to be a spectator for a while, rather than one of the coaches, players, or referees. 

I love this site, and all the steady friends I've made here over the years. I still regularly go to the NC Gamedays, and I hope to make it back to one of those years when Gencon has the "Grand Convocation" of ENworlders and CMers so I can catch up with people again and game with them once again. What Eric and then Russ (and Topher too, come to think of it) have forged will always be a large part of my life.

Peace, love, and good gaming... and C'mon August.


----------



## jaerdaph (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank *you*, Henry, for everything!


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 3, 2010)

My friend, we're in your debt. Thank you!


----------



## FireLance (Mar 3, 2010)

EIGHT years ... seems ... appropriate. 

Thank you, Henry, and all the best!


----------



## fba827 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you for servicing us these past many years  (wait, that doesn't sound right  - but you get the idea)


----------



## darjr (Mar 3, 2010)

This place has been fantastic and that is in no small part because of you. Thanks!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 3, 2010)

_*clap*clap*clap*clap*clap*clap*clap*clap*clap*clap*clap*clap*_

Take a well-deserved bow!
_*clap*clap*clap*clap*clap*clap*clap*clap*clap*clap*clap*clap*_


----------



## Nifft (Mar 3, 2010)

Good for you, but bad for us.

Thanks, -- N


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks, Henry. Sit back and relax now.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 3, 2010)

What they all said. A million thanks!


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 3, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Plane Sailing (Mar 3, 2010)

You have always been a model of excellence, and set a high standard to follow. I'm proud to have worked with you.

Cheers!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the hard work, Henry.

and whilst I'm at it, thanks to all the other moderators and admins that keep this place in check!


----------



## Holy Bovine (Mar 3, 2010)

Who are you again?
















Thanks for all the moddin' and adminin' you've been doin'!  Hope you aren't leaving the boards or anything crazy like that though!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 3, 2010)

You did a good job Henry!  You'll be missed!


----------



## Henry (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the kind comments!




Holy Bovine said:


> Hope you aren't leaving the boards or anything crazy like that though!




Oh, no, I've already done that.  Seriously, my job situation has given me very little time to get to the forums these days, but this place and its community is dear to me. I ain't leavin' by choice or ill-will - they'll have to pry my fingers off the i-frames first.


----------



## Umbran (Mar 3, 2010)

Henry said:


> It might not come as a large shock, but I wanted to make an official announcement that I am stepping down as an Admin and Moderator for ENWorld.




Stepping down?  Nay, sir!  You'll be stepping _out_!  Out into that great, wide world of opportunity beyond the messageboards! Good luck to you, sir - you will be missed!


----------



## Morrus (Mar 3, 2010)

It's a sad day!  Like we said in the admin forum - whatever you do, don't be a stranger!  I expect to see youa round for years to come!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Mar 3, 2010)

G'bye August?  

For better or worse, you were the one that directed me towards Eric's site many, many moons ago from the newsgroup.  I wouldn't go so far as to say I wouldn't be a part of this community without you, but I certainly wouldn't have been as much a part of it as I am.  So to sum up, thanks Henry!


----------



## diaglo (Mar 4, 2010)

*second verse the same as the first*

as herman and his hermits said: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5dK9FNPgA4]YouTube - Hermans Hermits-I'm a Henry the Eighth I Am[/ame]


----------



## freyar (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for all your hard work keeping the site running!  We all appreciate it!


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Mar 4, 2010)

Henry,

A great thanks to you for your dedication!  Have a peaceful next journey.


(And a thanks again to all the moderators & admins that keep this place a grandma friendly wayside for our hobby!)


----------



## Mouseferatu (Mar 4, 2010)

Nifft said:


> Good for you, but bad for us.




A thousand times, this. You were one of the best mods any site could ask for.

Thank you.


----------



## Rel (Mar 4, 2010)

Just a quick note to add to the general sentiment:

Henry, every site needs an admin like you.  But not every site is fortunate enough to have one.  You've done a great job and you'll be missed in that capacity.

Let me also say that you've become a great friend and it is always, always a pleasure to have you come visit us for the NC Game Days.  Not only do we always have fun talking about games and life and everything else under the sun, you're also the person who my daughter is most excited to see.  We'll see you in April and for many Game Days to come.

Oh and I still owe you a beer or three for helping me out with my computer problem in February.  Have you considered taking up drinking?  If not, don't worry.  I can always drink them for you.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Mar 4, 2010)

By the way, my mental picture of you is always of Henry VIII... what do you *really* look like?


----------



## diaglo (Mar 5, 2010)

Plane Sailing said:


> By the way, my mental picture of you is always of Henry VIII... what do you *really* look like?




he looks like the Henry VIII a few years after the fall off his horse


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the great work, and a lot of fun with the newfound freedom.


----------



## Mistwell (Mar 5, 2010)

You were a very good moderator.  Your diplomatic skill in diffusing arguments such that both sides thought you were siding with them, was very helpful to the board over the years.  Your moderation will be missed.


----------



## DaveMage (Mar 7, 2010)

FINALLY, I can put you on ignore....




Just kidding.  

Thanks for the great job you did!


----------



## Clement VII (Mar 8, 2010)

HA! I've finally managed to Excommunicate you, heretic!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Mar 15, 2010)

Henry...you are an gentleman and a scholar. 

Salute.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 18, 2010)

Henry, thanks for helping to keep this site going.  Your work is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mark (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you, Henry.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for all your hard work over the years, Henry.


----------



## Gulla (Mar 22, 2010)

Here's what I get for having too little time on ENWorld lately. Thanks for great work Henry and enjoy the lessened burden.


----------

